# Easy Awesome Mad Lab or Potion Jars using Torture Factory Rust Dust



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I had went to Midwest Haunters and purchased some Rust Dust from a vendor called Torture Factory. Been meaning to experiment with the product. I cant remember how much it cost but I know it was discounted because of the show. It comes with a powder dust that you apply to wet paint. After the paint has dried you apply the activator and bam instant rust. AMAZING... OK here is what I did with it.
First I took a jar I got on clearance from meijers, bought two but the colors were hot pink and neon green for the seal . Not very creepy.








Had a little bit of red food coloring in there which you can see at the bottom... I put in a creepy item . I had a finger and an eyeball purchased from last years halloween. I put them in the jar and painted the lids black. I just used an acrylic paint from Walmart the color was called Ebony. I then while the lid was still wet took the rust dust and sprinkled it into the paint. Here is a pic of the dust and also the lid
















I let it sit for an hour until it was dry, I then put sparingly the activator liquid only on the rusted part. I let the activator sit for another hour and came back and look at how gorgeous!!!







You can make it more rusty by adding more dust. I was just playing around but love the effect.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my finished product. Added some dollar tree creepy cloth, water and red food coloring dye and BAM . Easy awesome jars.






















There you have it! Couldnt be easier... Now you can add a label to the jars paint it whatever you want. Use your imagination!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! Nice job, ELH!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Great job


----------



## preeti22 (May 15, 2012)

Good one ELH!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

My goodness! The realism on the finger and eye are incredible.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

LOVE IT! Great job!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice job Erin!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang, those are gross! Awesome props.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Way cool, thanks for sharing..


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Those look great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

creepy, would look great on a shelf , nice job


----------

